# N.A.M.E.S. 2013 And historic boiler and steam course



## PTsideshow (Apr 15, 2012)

Hot of the printer 2013 N.A.M.E.S. show flyer and the information on the Historic Boiler and steam engine operating course










If you are interested in taking the course, Please contact Jim at the email address below for mailing address and his phone.


----------



## Brian Lawson (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey Glen,

Good for you posting this as soon as you could!!  In fact, a bit of "magic" (hahaha) on your part..... how did you get this posted before the flyers were even available, and how on earth did you get a better "pix" of it here on this forum than the flyer itself ?!?!?!

Take care.  See you at the show!!

Brian Lawson


----------



## PTsideshow (Nov 18, 2012)

The corrected information for the steam course along with a PDF registration form is on the non profit show section of the forum.  The N.A.M.E.S. group has been given a forum in the show section of the Smokstak.com forum I will be posting the current and correct in formation on there and only noting new posts on the other forums only. To save my self time copy and paste etc. on numerous forums. This will eliminate the increased chance of miss communication. North American Model Engineering Society show news and info forum


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 20, 2013)

There will be no operating boat pond at this years show. Some of the Directors have attended and have been having discussions with one of the local RC/boat clubs. Depending on how this years turn out from the club or clubs if some members of the other boat clubs come. The  possibility of a operating boat pondFOR NON LIVE STEAM may come about for next year.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the update Glen!! Can't wait for the show!!


----------



## Dave Sohlstrom (Jan 20, 2013)

Glen

Why the ban on live steam boats on the pond?

Dave


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 20, 2013)

There is no city code either Building, Fire or other that will allow un-inspected boilers operated. Neither will any insurance carrier that I have every heard of. Even same a small boiler having a catastrophic failure, with the water expanding 1100 to 1300 times spreading scalding water and metal bits.  It isn't up to the group putting it on to make the choice it is strictly what is allowed by the groups insurance carrier not to mention the arena's.  And knowing some of the things that people have tried to run over the years. They wouldn't like the group giving their items inspections.   In the state of Michigan the law is anything venue open to the public and charge a fee of admission. The boilers must be inspected! Totally a lot less head aches,and a lot less fussing over red tagging somebodies treasure. In the 24 years that the show has been on Most that were inside building there has been no live steam operations. Hope the above answers your question.  The boat pond is something that they would like to bring back, but we need the help to set up and control it along with being able to answer peoples question properly. Ran out of time to build it, and get everything in place.


----------



## Dave Sohlstrom (Jan 20, 2013)

OK I can see where that could be a problem. Shame though not being able to see the well built and maintained steam models running.

Dave


----------



## Brian Lawson (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Dave,

Most steam stuff will also operate on compressed air.  There are air-lines supplied by NAMES at all the exhibitors tables of course.  Maybe the "steam-boat" flotilla could use compressed air for the boats too, maybe come up with a way to use the CO2 cartridges so popular with air-guns etc? Today I saw an ad here in Canada (Princess Auto) for a package of 20 for $14.99.  Not sure how easy it would be to get the pressure down to the nominal 15 to 50 PSI that would power most of the models.

Hope to see you at NAMES.  Not sure I can do both shows so close together, which seems to be the comments from many others.

Take care. 

Brian Lawson,
Bothwell, Ontario.

ps...I too think that if Gary is so worried about weather, he should have picked a better time of year.  April is not a guaranteed time either.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 21, 2013)

Hope you are doing well Brain. So far about half or so of the vendors have sent the table fees in. Other than getting the bodies from the boat clubs for help in putting the pond up. I will try to get the exhibitors info scanned and up loaded.  If anybody got the exhibitors info pack there have been some changes this year. I suggest you read all the info so there is no misunderstandings.


----------



## kuhncw (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello Glen,

Thanks for the updates. I'm looking forward to the show.  See you in April.

Regards,

Chuck Kuhn


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 22, 2013)

Glad to hear from ya.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 22, 2013)

For the people thinking of attending the course, to let you know the course book has been redone so it is is all new and about 240 some pages. Filled with photo's drawings and lots of info on the equipment that it covers, high quality printing.  There isn't any wood cutting include in the course. Registration and fee must be received by February 15th 2013.


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 17, 2013)

Here is the latest updates, and exhibitors info sheets for those that didn't get them.     Again the biggest change will be that NO ONE will be allowed to set up before the scheduled day! Since last year to many people were there and the city took notice of the people set up and visiting on the floor during set up. They said that if it continues, they will have to start charging the rental fee for the arena.   So please do not come and try to get in.  This year you have to be registered before you unload either as a vendor or exhibitor. No button/no registration, you will be escorted form the arena.      Also there will be a strict unload and move your vehicle at the loading dock. This is for both exhibitors and vendors.    To address some emails that I have received.  I do not know what vendors will be at others shows! I am only affiliated with N.A.M.E.S. as a volunteer I have been told that they have 38 already paid vendors booth/tables sold for the N.A.M.E.S. 2013 show.    I would suggest that anybody interested in the fact if a vendor will be at any other shows, that they contact the vendor directly and ask. That way there will be no misunderstandings, or miscommunications or other! You will have it from the vendor's them self.    Remember to ask for the discount at the hotels, motels for the show weekend. As some have said they will give one, after registration show them the button.    There is still a couple seats open in this years Steam course, contact Jim Snider his info is under the post on the steam course.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










    And finally for those that like to plan ahead: Show dates for the next couple of years. 2014,April 26th & 27th  2015,April 19th & 20th   2016,April 23rd & 24TH  Note: it is possible to move this show dates to April,16th and & 17th the true 3rd week end.


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 17, 2013)

> This year you have to be registered before you unload either as a  vendor or exhibitor. No button/no registration, you will be escorted  form the arena.      Also there will be a strict unload and move your  vehicle at the loading dock. This is for both exhibitors and vendors.



Do these guys sit around looking for ways to make it harder to exhibit at the show? So I am supposed to park in the lot, walk in, line up to register, then go back and get my car, wait at the loading area, then I can get in.

For 20 years we have stopped at the loading area, unloaded, I go park the car while the rest of my guys find a table. I park and come in, then when I see no line at the registration area I go over and signup. Now they want to force a line at both the registration area and the loading area and make me move my car twice to get in.

I understand not allowing anyone in before Friday morning. I get there early on Friday and it has been annoying to see half the exhibit space filled when I get there by local guys and friends of the committee. I have to drive just over 1,000 miles to get there, so I can't drop by on Thursday afternoon to grab a table. In past years I have arrived with at least 3 other guys, several years with a van and up to 8 guys, and one year I managed to charter a bus for about 35. This year I am coming alone.  If they make it just a bit harder to be an exhibitor I won't be back. It costs me nearly $800 to attend, now they want to 'escort me to the door' if I try to unload before I pay their $10 registration.


----------



## starnovice (Feb 17, 2013)

RonGinger said:


> For 20 years we have stopped at the loading area, unloaded, I go park the car while the rest of my guys find a table. I park and come in, then when I see no line at the registration area I go over and signup. Now they want to force a line at both the registration area and the loading area and make me move my car twice to get in.



Having run the GEARS show for 9 years I can see your frustration.  Fortunately we were not as big as NAMES so we could handle exhibitors the way you describe.  The exhibitor coordinator would put name tags on the tables to show the exhibitors where to setup.  Sometimes it did create a backup in the loading area because it seemed everybody wanted to setup at the same time.  We helped to relieve that by making several carts available with volunteers to help haul the display items from the parking lot.  The last couple of years we were really pressed for space so it was really tough when someone showed up who had not pre-registered.  One year we had 3 show-ups we had to squeeze in (one drove all the way from Connecticut, IIRC).  We did not mind it was good having them.  The other exhibitors were always understanding and willing to work together to squeeze in another exhibitor.

Pat


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 17, 2013)

RonGinger said:


> now they want to 'escort me to the door' if I try to unload before I pay their $10 registration.



 That isn't the reason, the reason is the complaints from last year by exhibitors and vendors of other exhibitor and vendors leaving the cars and trucks in the unloading zone or a few that blocked the Fire house across the street turning area for the long trucks. It came from on high within the city. Hopefully the people will co operate and it can be done smoothly. Not being a director I can only post the info I am given.  And the escorting to the door is referring to the same group of people that always comes in for free, then claims they lost their button.


----------



## purpleknif (Feb 18, 2013)

"You can please all of the people some of the time, and some of the people all of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time"


   Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## starnovice (Feb 18, 2013)

I believe the actual quote was "You can FOOL all of the people some of the time ..."  But your paraphrase works too.


----------



## purpleknif (Feb 20, 2013)

starnovice said:


> I believe the actual quote was "You can FOOL all of the people some of the time ..."  But your paraphrase works too.



 Yeah, it was FOOL. But... If you're from northern Ohio and you're old enough it was "You can fool yadayada, BUT YOU CAN'T Fool MOM !

  By "Captain Penny". He had a daily kid's show in the 50's.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 15, 2013)

Set up will start this afternoon @ the Yack, there are 11 people signed up for the steam course. 44 vendors have reserved table and both space for this year. Both exhibitors,vendors, please read and review the changes in the rules for this year.


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 15, 2013)

I am on the road headed to NAMES, now between York and Grizzly. Todays visits to Grizzly and the Piper Aircraft Musuem.

Do you know if they really plan to prohibit vendors from selling on Friday once they are setup and ready? If so, what possible logic is behind that? Are they just trying to fully tick off the vendors and exhibitors that remain. At Cabin Fever the 100+ vendors were doing brisk sales all day Friday.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 15, 2013)

All I know is that the politico's were drooling at the possibility of getting rent for a couple more days. As I have said I am a VOLUNTEER, I think it was more about all the people and the money they say change hands on Thursday! It looked like the show was in full swing. The exhibitor rules have explained it. If you have other question contact a board member or Mike Danko.


----------



## A1MACH (Apr 15, 2013)

I think it is only fair to everyone that the sales start at the start of the show on Saturday.


----------



## LSEW (Apr 15, 2013)

I'll be on them road early tomorrow morning from Texas. Seems I'll be spendng some time driving in the rain, but the weather reports I've seen promise nice weather for the show.

I'll be setting up in Friday, but am not ticked off about waiting until Saturday to sell stuff. I hope everyone enjoys the show.

Maury
www.lonestarengineworks.com


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 16, 2013)

Progress, on the set up is moving along. Pipe was laid out on the tables this afternoon so we are moving at a good pace. The people attending the steam class were looking happy as the headed to lunch this afternoon.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the report Glen! I should be down Friday about noon to get setup.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 17, 2013)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Thanks for the report Glen! I should be down Friday about noon to get setup.



Glad to hear it Steve Looking fore ward to seeing the new one!


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 18, 2013)

Air lines are up and tested, Vendors and exhibitors started to arrive around 3pm to place their stuff under the tables. Will be moving some in tonight and of course tomorrow. The show is a go!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 19, 2013)

Well it's finally here!

The car is packed up and I'm ready to go down to setup. The V8 has a new set of plugs so it will never start. Peewee is always ready. The compressor and straight 8 are loaded. This year I will be helping Rick with his aluminum casting demo. We will have a CNC lathe and mill running both days.

It's like Christmas for adults. I think I slept 3 hours last night.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 19, 2013)

Compressor Engine is sweet, and the engines sound great idling looks to be another great show for your engines!  Plus it looks good on the plaque and pin!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Glen. I am truely honered to be a part of NAMES history.


----------



## AussieJimG (Apr 19, 2013)

Brian Lawson said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Not sure I can do both shows so close together, which seems to be the comments from many others.
> 
> .



I hope you do keep Cabin Fever and N.A.M.E.S. close together, I am hoping to be there next year and the ability to attend both shows is a big drawcard. Just one more year guys, just one more please.

Jim


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 19, 2013)

N.A.M.E.S. Has no plans to change dates. Since they are a not for profit group. Cabin Fever is a FOR PROFIT, they moved their dates for business Reasons. They will do what they think is best for them, but since securing the venue is a multi year commitment, I think you are safe for next year. Unless something unforeseen happens. Look forward to seeing you at the Yack next year.


----------



## AussieJimG (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks Glen, if I am going to do it, I have to do it while I can still afford the travel insurance.

Jim


----------



## Wizard69 (Apr 20, 2013)

A1MACH said:


> I think it is only fair to everyone that the sales start at the start of the show on Saturday.



I'm not exactly a businessman but that makes no sense at all.   One attraction with respect to Cabin Fever is that I can go to the auction, maybe score something there and then see what the vendors have at reasonable prices.  All of this without the massive crowds.   Further it is a buy / sell environment, if I suddenly decide that I don't need something garnered at the auction there is the possibility of selling before the main event.  

Beyond all of that the sales often aren't the bargains they seem to be.   Any good deals are usually gone within an hour.  As such there really isn't a concept of fair, it is first come first served.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 20, 2013)

Wizard69 said:


> I'm not exactly a businessman but that makes no sense at all.



 What part of the city government said if there are sales and people milling about. They will charge RENT for the days. The N.A.M.E.S Show is SATURDAY and SUNDAY! Friday is set up day for the vendors and exhibitors. Thursday is still setting tables air lines etc for the show.  

   It was to bad that a couple of idiots last year had to make a big deal of hollering for change for a Benjamin and flashing money around when the mayor and some other of the cities politico's were walking around.  Since they are like most cities, are in need of fresh revenue.  

 I doubt that neither the vendors or the exhibitors would like an increase in fees to cover the rental for two additional days.  As with a lot of things in life a few people spoil it for the rest.     

The other thing that some also don't understand is Cabin Fever is a FOR PROFIT BUSINESS.  They do not have to operate under the rules for NON profit groups! plus they are located in PA. N.A.M.E.S. Is located in Michigan, and the state has some of the tightest non profit rules in the country.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 20, 2013)

As for the show today, had a great turn out weather was dry, windy and on the chilly side. The seminars were well attended. Steve's engine is a hit! 
Attendance was to the point that it was packed in front of some vendors and displays while people waited to get closer.  
Everything went off with out any major snags. It was wrapped up for the night and everybody is looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 20, 2013)

Cabin Fever has booked and announced their dates for the next 4 years. I believe Names has also announced several years. Next year there will be 2 weeks between the shows because Easter falls on April 20. 

The sales on Friday was one of the dumber rulesI have heard, fortunately it was not enforecd and buying seemed to go on about as in previous years on Friday. If  I were a vendor I would be mad as hell for not allowing sales. Sales lost that day dont necessarily come back- the exhibitors are busy on Saturday showing their models, not out shopping.

It was a good day today, It felt more crowded than Cabin Fever, but then the hall is less than half the size- 30k sq ft vs 74K, so things are more spread out at CF.

Ill be back tomorrow for a while, but I have 900 miles, about 15 hours to go, so Ill be on the road about noon.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 22, 2013)

The show is a wrap, for another year. Attendance was up on both days for exhibitors and the people through the doors. Weather was good but on the chilly side Saturday.
    The sun was shinny and with no threat of bad weather on Sunday afternoon most exhibitors stayed closer to the end of the show. Steve's engine was a great hit. 
  Most of the vendors said that their business up some and better than last year. And the exhibitors, other than a couple seemed to enjoy themselves and hand a great time talking to the people about they work. 
 We tore down the set up and the doors closed on the trailers @ 7:06pm last night. a new record for getting out of the arena. Thanks to all the people that helped with the set up and tear down. And hope everyone had a safe drive home. 
 Can't wait for Errol's photo's and he was a happy camper as he one one of the door prizes! 
 Will be posting the flyer for the 2014 show back at the Yack later in the day.


----------



## kuhncw (Apr 22, 2013)

Glen, thanks for the update.  

I had a great time and plan to be back in 2014.  Thanks to the whole NAMES crew for another fine show.

Regards,

Chuck Kuhn


----------



## Lakc (Apr 22, 2013)

PTsideshow said:


> N.A.M.E.S. Is located in Michigan, and the state has some of the tightest non profit rules in the country.


Unless your the Mayor's sister. 
Great show, as always.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 22, 2013)

kuhncw said:


> Glen, thanks for the update.
> 
> I had a great time and plan to be back in 2014.  Thanks to the whole NAMES crew for another fine show.
> 
> ...



Glad you liked it, it did turn out nice all the way around!


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 22, 2013)

Lakc said:


> Unless your the Mayor's sister.
> Great show, as always.



Your right but they did catch her! so I guess they still are some of the tightest. and thanks I will pass it on.


----------



## A1MACH (Apr 23, 2013)

I read through all the rules I had and no where did it say no sales on Friday, First I would like to know why the arena is filled with people not setting up as exhibitors or vendors? I had a guy at my table tell me he was just here for the day on Friday? Also we need to teach people how and where to park, why do all the exhibitors and vendors take every parking space closest to the door? Cmon, this was the worst show Ive had yet barely beating out last years!! I had thiefs stealing my stuff which by 3pm Saturday had ruined my whole show experiance! I also found out because I didnt pay my fees soon enough I got the worst table a vendor could have!! you know the junk,glass,china crap needs all to be in one area!!! I got stuck in the junk area and just was robbed blind!!  Next year I am making a decision on which show I will be supporting in the future , I always thought I was the future of this hobby be being one of the youngest vendors to participate,but I dont know anymore, I felt like they could have gave a half a s&^t about me being there!! Bad year at N.A.M.E.S.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your problems, I suggest you contact the directors of the NAMES Jim who handles the vendors both rental. As to location of the tables or booths it will depend on if you need air, electric hook up. If people were stealing from your table, I don't know what you expect NAMES to do about it. You should have somebody watching your table or booth. 

As to the parking again I don't think much can be done about it. With an open parking lot. With the age of the exhibitors and the limited number of handicap parking spaces. It will be first come, first parked. 

That is a decision you will have to make, about which show. 

You should have talked to Mike Danko, Jim Synder, Carl Gross or one of the other Directors that were walking around the show all weekend. Or had somebody ask for them to come by your set up. About the problems you were having. 

I don't know what good it will do now that it is Tuesday evening 2 days after the show. 

The no sales on Friday was discussed on the forums leading up to the show dates. I will not explain the reason for the change yet again. About the people sneaking in on set up day, it is almost impossible to keep somebody that wants to cheat on the admission price. Again the time would have been on Friday to tell a director about it. 


I don't know about the extra people you are talking about as when the exhibitors finished setting up, they do walk around and see old friends and talk to them. this is been going on at every show I have worked on. 

I really can't help you as I am a volunteer worker at the show on set up run the air compressor, and take down the equipment and load the trailers. Every thing you have mentioned should have been addressed when it was happening to the directors of the group!


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 23, 2013)

A1MACH said:


> I had thiefs stealing my stuff which by 3pm Saturday had ruined my whole show experiance! I also found out because I didnt pay my fees soon enough I got the worst table a vendor could have!! you know the junk,glass,china crap needs all to be in one area!!! I got stuck in the junk area and just was robbed blind!!




After I posted the previous remarks I got curious when you were. I looked your location up I was table 16, which was at the north end of the arena. You had Smokeler on on side of you, he and the guys buying his used tooling, cutters and cut off stock might be offended by the term junk! on your other side was Jan from Tall Grass Tools, he sells kits and finished tooling for the home shop people.


There was no China to my knowledge, the glass (lab glass ware, and first aid stuff) was all the way down at the other end of the arena.
Across from you were the live steam large scale engines. And Richard Trimester was across from you. I know He would not like his used machinery and tooling referred to as junk.

Considering that I visited with [email protected] on all 3 days, and I also looked at Smokers stuff and bought 10 pounds of brass tube and bar stock on Saturday. And walked around the arena all 3 days from opening to closing. You could have hailed me I could have got a director for you.
I'm not that hard to spot as I am the only one wearing a top hat with feathers, and have for a number of years.


Used tooling and such is a big part of the home shop world,every show will have it.


----------



## A1MACH (Apr 24, 2013)

First I did talk with the people I needed to about my problems,my location and my situation, and as for you I did  see you walk around with your hat and I did notice during the entire show you never once looked at my table. Jan is a great guy,so is paul , so dont go putting words in my mouth about saying the locomotive guys stuff was junk! I never said that, I said I was in the junk area. If I need a glass bowl or 500 grinding stones I go to the flea market not the model show. Its funny you said the same thing jim said when I was complaining about my location and he said he had no idea what I sell or have, 10 years of doing this show and no one has a clue about me, including yourself. Thanks again.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 24, 2013)

A1MACH said:


> First I did talk with the people I needed to about my problems,my location and my situation, and as for you I did  see you walk around with your hat and I did notice during the entire show you never once looked at my table. Jan is a great guy,so is paul , so dont go putting words in my mouth about saying the locomotive guys stuff was junk! I never said that, I said I was in the junk area. If I need a glass bowl or 500 grinding stones I go to the flea market not the model show. Its funny you said the same thing jim said when I was complaining about my location and he said he had no idea what I sell or have, 10 years of doing this show and no one has a clue about me, including yourself. Thanks again.


You said you were in the junk area, I didn't say you said the live steamers were junk.

You said
"I got stuck in the junk area and just was robbed blind!!" what other than the one magazine was stolen from you?

And I did see your wares numerous times, drawing plans for your engines, recycled materials, odds and ends, the magazines. So you had a flea market table too!

I had no interest in what you were selling, I already have a complete set of Model Engine magazines.


----------

